# E3 Visa & LCA



## nasif (Apr 23, 2011)

Hi Guys

I am about to get an offer from a UK based company. They have a office in New York. It is a full time role. They haven't heard about the E3 Visa before but I have explained it. They are preparing to file an LCA soon. 
Just wondering since it is a full time role but the E3 visa is for 2 years, how they are going to put this in the offer letter and the LCA? As far as I understand the job role, job details, start & end date needs to be the same. 
can someone help me on this so that the employer can lodge the LCA properly? 
Is there is guidelines or blog which might help my employer to lodge the LCA properly?

Also following are my details:

1. Australian Citizen since 2016.
2. Have been in Australian Since 2012. 
3. Have a property in Melbourne.
4. Have my immediate relatives in Melbourne. 
5. 4 year Bachelors in Computer Science (waiting for the equivalency documentation from WES). 
6. I can show sizeable amount of savings in my bank account. 

Another thing is me and my wife got separated recently, Do I need to take any documentation for that? 

Thanks


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Generally speaking, it is up to the employer to initiate the visa process for any foreigner they want to hire. How and whether the precise visa is mentioned in the offer letter is a matter of company policy, and most companies have legal staffs to advise them on the best way to handle each foreign hire.

It's unlikely that your employer to be would get adequate advising from an online site. They really ought to be paying for the appropriate legal counsel if they don't have in-house attorneys to deal with immigration issues.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

Bevdeforges said:


> Generally speaking, it is up to the employer to initiate the visa process for any foreigner they want to hire.


True. But for a simple visa such as an E-3, the _employer_ has only to send the _employee_ the LCA, and the offer letter.

The _employee_ fills out an online form, makes an appointment, and rocks up with both of those two documents, evidence of education (and possibly ties to Australia) and that's about that. 

When my wife and I applied for E-3 visas the interview took about a minute. Nature of job? How long have you been married? And to me "do you ride a motorcycle"? I answered that I used to, and he asked a supplementary question. "Were you in a gang"? I lied and said no, and that was that. "Visas approved, you'll have them in three days".


----------

